# Sea bass season postponed to 5/22 ?



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, 

I have heard (thru email from a OC charter captain) that SB season has been postponed to 5/22. Can anyone verify this ?

Thanks !


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

nicefishman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have heard (thru email from a OC charter captain) that SB season has been postponed to 5/22. Can anyone verify this ?
> 
> Thanks !


“NOAA is currently in the process of finalizing new federal fishery management measures for the summer flounder, scup and black sea bass fishery for the 2012 fishing year. We are working very hard to get these new management measures in place by the start of the fishing year. Included in these measures is a recommendation by the Mid-Atlantic Fishery Management Council to open the black sea bass fishing season three days earlier this year – on May 19. We remain hopeful that we will be able to implement this and the other proposed measures before the new start date. However, we do want to caution fishermen that there is a chance this will not happen. If we are not able to finalize the new regulations in time, the black sea bass fishery would open on May 22, 2012 as it has done in previous years.”


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

2aces,

Thank you very much for your info. When and where i can find out the final decision ? Does this rule apply to VA as well ? I just booked a charter on 5/19 for sea bass fishing in VB and the captain verifies that the Sb season will open on 5/19 ????

Thanks again !!!


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

nicefishman said:


> 2aces,
> 
> Thank you very much for your info. When and where i can find out the final decision ? Does this rule apply to VA as well ? I just booked a charter on 5/19 for sea bass fishing in VB and the captain verifies that the Sb season will open on 5/19 ????
> 
> Thanks again !!!


The Mid-Atlantic Fishery Management Council is responsible for management of fisheries in federal waters off the mid-Atlantic coast. Member states include New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Delaware, Maryland, Virginia, and North Carolina. The only way to keep Black Sea Bass before open season is if that boat has a RSA permit. You can find more infor from here http://www.mafmc.org/


----------

